# Cpt 20550, j3301, 96372



## diana81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Can anyone give an advise if 20550, J3301, 96372 If I could bill of this codes together on the same date of service. I was told that we can't bill 96372 with J3301 if we billing for joint injection which is 20550. I thought 96372 is the administration code injection codes so we automatically bill for 96372 when there is an injection code. Thank you.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 3, 2013)

20550 is an injection admin code for injecting a tendon sheath,
96372 is an injection coe for injection into the muscle or subq.
you would not code a 96372 just because you gave a tendon injection you have already coded with 20550.  
In order to code both you would have 2 injections , one for a tendon sheath and a different substance injected either IM or SQ.


----------



## diana81 (Apr 3, 2013)

20550 is the administration for J3301? 96372 is not billable if both J3301 and any joint injection is being billed on the same dos? But if I have like j0696 or another injection on the same day 96372 is billable? If 20550, J3301, 96372 are already billed let say to Medicare and they paid 96372 is that mean that we didn't bill it wrong? Do we have to refund the money to them? I'm new this type of billing and I really want to bill it right. Thank you so much for your responds.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 4, 2013)

honestly I do not know if it is billed wrong unless I see the note that goes with the claim.  However if only one substance was injected you can have one one administration code so it was either 20550 or 96372.  The payer has no idea either, and when billed the way you did they will always pay the lesser of the two charges.  If you post the procedure note, I will be able to better assist you on how it should be billed, then I can answer how you can fix the above scenario.


----------



## j_boomhower@yahoo.com (Oct 12, 2013)

*lidicaine iv infusion*

We just started administrating Lidicaine infusions for pain mgmt
 and only can find the general iv codes and was thinking there should be a more deined coding


----------

